# Suction Feed, Gravity Feed or HVLP?



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

What is your first choice and for what reasons. 
For obvious reasons, I would like experienced finishers only to respond. People that have used at least 2 out of the 3 choices


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

When I first started to do spray finishes, a siphon gun was the standard. I don't think gravity guns were out yet, and HVLP was still an idea in someone's mind.

As for the style of guns, a pressure fed siphon gun can look like a siphon type HVLP. Getting used to that style of gun as to size and shape is different than the gravity style that is also made in pressure fed and HVLP.

So, the first like or dislike is to how that style feels to operate. Since I started with that style (a pressure fed gun) it was easy to get used to an HVLP of the same design. There is advantages to that style. A 1qt or a 2qt cup can be the source of material, or they can be operated from a pot, like a 2 - 2 1/2 gal.

Generally, a gravity style (either pressure, or HVLP) uses a 20 oz cup as a standard. 

Using an HVLP (generally speaking) after getting proficient with a pressure fed gun takes some getting used to. Spraying technique is slightly different. With less of a pressure the feed rate is hard to judge, i.e., line pressure, gun pressure, fluid flow, air mix, pattern, distance from the object, overlap, etc.

What makes it easier is to have a dedicated area that can be set up like a booth, with gobs of light. With HVLP it's a bit more difficult to see how much material is really coming out because the atomized spray is not as dramatic as with a pressure fed gun. As for styles, I prefer the siphon style (with a quart cup) HVLP for spraying cabinets. The gravity style doesn't like to be used upside down.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I've used all, with that said I use a gravity fed HVLP, but all can lay a nice job with some practice. I use this because when I painted cars the shop I was working at went that way and I've never switched I prefer the way it sprays and feels when holding it.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I am most used to using a syphon gun with a one quart cup. That is what I started out with and am most comfortable with. A pressure pot is nice becaues then the gun can get into tight corners. 
I would like to get used to HVLP because of the less overspray but as C-man stated, it is hard to see how much material is coming out. I will be very busy and wont have much time to practice. I will have about 15 minutes to adjust and rock and roll. The few times I used an HVLP I found the coats going on too heavy. It does take gettin used to. 
I never tried the gravity fed gun but the upside down thing could be a problem spraying furniture. I dont have any problems with a cupo gun.
I need a new set-up and was wondering which way to go. 
The gravity fed gun entered my mind because I see so many people using them on cars and boats. I will have to make up my mind by Sun night so when I get home Mon. I will pick one up.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Earlex Spray Station Pro?*

I'm leaning toward HVLP with a cup and the Earlex Spray Station Pro. It's on sale for $299 at WoodCraft.
Anyone here familiar with this set-up?


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

I've had experience w/ all types in the auto body business, & recently began spraying in my woodworking. If you haven't done any spraying yet, then any system will become your "standard of comparison", so learning a new system won't be an issue for you. I really don't have a problem going back & forth between any of them, as the skills are pretty much the same...you just get used to a little different application technique with each. HVLP will, however use less material & create less mist in the air which, depending on your ventilation system might be a concern. Also, you don't need to spend an arm & a leg. I use a pancake compressor (about $90 on sale at Harbor Freight) and a 20oz cup gravity feed & 12oz cup gun (cheap on sale at the same place) The guns do a great job and since they're cheap, if I drop one or forget to clean it, I'm not out much. Also, starting cheap lets you play around & find out what you like & don't about equipment (also if you have any talent). You can always trade up & sell your stuff on craigslist later. (there are some purists that will try to say that the cheap guns don't do a good job, but while you can always get a clinker on occasion I suppose, that just hasn't been my experience.)


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Tom ans everyone else.
Almost all of my experience spraying furniture has been with a conventional syphon fed cup gun and I am perfectly happy with that. I do need a new gun and since I am going to buy one, I thought I would explore all of the possibilities. So far I am leaning toward the Earlex 5000 HVLP set-up with a cup.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Yesterday, I bought the Earlex 5000 Spray Station pro. I will probably test it out Friday.


----------

